# Helius AM auf Tourentauglichkeit pimpen



## BENJI22 (30. Dezember 2011)

Mit welchen Teilen würdet ihr das Helius AM auf tourentauglich pimpen ? 

LRS ? 
Gabel ? 

und sonst ?


----------



## BENJI22 (30. Dezember 2011)

eventuell noch Lenkwinkel mit nem Angleset verändern ? ? ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (30. Dezember 2011)

BENJI22 schrieb:


> Mit welchen Teilen würdet ihr das Helius AM auf tourentauglich pimpen ?
> 
> LRS ?
> Gabel ?
> ...


 
Teileliste:

Helius AM Größe Medium
Fox 36 Talas
Felgen Stan`s ZTR Flow
Naben Hope Evo II
Bremsen Hope X2 Tech
Reverb 30,9/420mm
Syntace Vector Carbon
Syntace Superforce
Kurbel XT 3 fach
Umwerfer XT 
Schaltwerk XO Redwin 9 fach
Kassette XT 9 fach
Pedale Sudpin III NC 17
Dämpfer Monarch Plus High Volume
Trigger XO Redwin 3x9
Griffe Crank Brothers
Steuersatz Reset
Reifen Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2,35

Gewicht 14,9 Kilo. Ist absolut tourentauglich


----------



## BENJI22 (30. Dezember 2011)

Danke, optisch auf jeden Fall schon mal ziemlich lekkaaaaa !

ÄÄÄhhhhm, vielleicht ne ganz dumme Frage, aber: wenn man den Lenkwinkel für Tourentauglichkeit verstellen würde, dann eher flacher oder eher steiler ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## der-gute (30. Dezember 2011)

boah, fahr doch erstmal damit...


----------



## sluette (30. Dezember 2011)

die frage und das thema ist eh total überflüssig weil das AM sehr tourentauglich ist...


----------



## BENJI22 (30. Dezember 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> die frage und das thema ist eh total überflüssig weil das AM sehr tourentauglich ist...



warum hast du´s dann angeklickt ? 

Nur um deinen Senf dazu zu geben ? 

Für Quatschköppe ham wir keine Zeit....


----------



## Harvester (30. Dezember 2011)

Er hat das Thema angeklickt, um dir zu sagen, dass das Thema überflüssig ist.


----------



## BENJI22 (30. Dezember 2011)

warum kann er nicht mehr alleine für sich sprechen ?


----------



## flyingscot (30. Dezember 2011)

Das einzige, was für mich die Tourentauglichkeit rein subjektiv verbessern würde, wäre eine größere Sitzlänge und Sattelüberhöhung. Aber das macht bei einem 160mm-Enduro keinen Sinn, daher ist und bleibt die Sitzposition ziemlich aufrecht und kompakt. Und trotzdem bin ich damit schon über die Alpen gefahren, ohne Liftunterstützung selbstverständlich, alles kein Problem.


----------



## sluette (30. Dezember 2011)

BENJI22 schrieb:


> warum kann er nicht mehr alleine für sich sprechen ?



weil der quatschkopp nicht den ganzen abend vor der kiste sitzt. 
und wenn wir schon persönlich werden: du Amtmann, hier gibt's genug threads zum AM in denen ihm fast 100% tourentauglichkeit zugesprochen wird.
also ein bisschen suchen und dir wird geholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (30. Dezember 2011)

BENJI22 schrieb:


> Für Quatschköppe ham wir keine Zeit....



wie wahr, wie wahr...


----------



## BENJI22 (30. Dezember 2011)

war ja nicht böse gemeint...


----------



## Martin1508 (30. Dezember 2011)

Also ich finde die Unterhaltungen hier so langsam ziemlich komisch. Es wurde eine sehr normale Frage gestellt und von meiner Seite normal und objektiv geantwortet. Im letzter Zeit werden daraus immer wieder Sinn und Unsinn Diskussionen. Er hat nach Tipps und Anregungen gefragt, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Die Nicolai Chats machen so langsam keinem Spass mehr. Hört auf mit dem Beurteilen der anderen Teilnehmer. gruss


----------



## der-gute (30. Dezember 2011)

ganz ehrlich?

die Frage ist, so wie sie gestellt is, ziemlich dämlich...

ohne genauen Aufbau, was verändert werden soll oder was störend is...
was soll da rüber kommen?

"pimpen" bezeichnet doch, ein vorhandenes objekt umzugestalten.
dafür is die frage zu dürftig.

wenn es um einen neuaufbau geht, is die frage einfach falsch formuliert..

und, mit verlaub, ohne irgend ein wissen zu geo usw. is die frage einfach unnötig.
was soll man darauf antworten? eine beratung wie im bikeladen?

das AM wäre für mich das ideale Tourenrad.
aber jeder definiert tour anders...

alles in allem ein dürftiges ding!


----------



## sluette (31. Dezember 2011)

schaut euch mal die AM aufbauten hier im forum an, ich hänge mich mal aus dem fenster und behaupte 99% davon sind sehr tourentauglich. mir fällt da spontan nur dreamdeeps AM ein, was eher "MiniDH" lästig aufgebaut ist. 

würde der thread nach tourentauglichkeit des AFRs oder ION, UFO-ST fragen, hätte ich mal schön meine klappe gehalten weil's für mich einen sinn ergibt. so wie's da steht kann ich meine aussage allerdings nur wiederholen...


----------



## stuk (31. Dezember 2011)

was ist eine Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (31. Dezember 2011)

Die Frage wollte ich auch grad stellen. Ist ja höchst subjektiv, vom aggresiven Waldautobahnen rollen bis hin zu, was weiss ich denn. Grundsätzlich ist jedes Bike tourentauglich, hängt halt immer von der Tour ab


----------



## Ölfuss (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich muß dem Martin1508 ein wenig zustimmen. Zerlegt doch nicht gleich die Leute hier !
Nicht jeder hat eure Erfahrungen und Kenntnisse, wenn ich hier eure Antworten sehe, überlege ich mir auch , ob ich hier im Forum nochmal um Hilfe oder Meinungen bitte.


----------



## stuk (31. Dezember 2011)

ja nee
erst eine Frage stellen die schom 1000000mal geklärt ist.
diese Frage dann nicht klar formulieren (was vesteht er unter touren? wieso pimpen? wie sieht das Rad derzeit aus? was wiegt es?)

Und dann, wenn er eine ehrliche Antwort bekommt (#6) noch frech werden und die Leute die helfen wollen beleidigen.....

mfg und guten Rutsch


----------



## Ölfuss (31. Dezember 2011)

BENJI22 schrieb:


> war ja nicht böse gemeint...




Zitat


Guten Rutsch, im neuen Jahr wird alles besser


----------



## andi.f.1809 (4. Januar 2012)

hi,
ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob man in das AM auch eine 150mm Gabel mit 535-545mm Einbaulänge einbauen kann. oder ist das schon eine "Verstümmelung" des Rahmens.
Da ich mir gern ein Touren AllMountainbike aufbauen möchte und mir das AM Optisch mehr zusagt wie das AC und bevor ich das mit Optionen umgestalte und unnötig dafür Geld ausgebe, würde ich gern das AM nehmen.
Ach ja würde das gern mit der Pinion Option fahren, von daher könnte der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen den beiden ja auch noch geringer werden oder.
grüße Andi


----------



## stuk (4. Januar 2012)

schau mal mal
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=558340&page=2
ab #45


----------



## andi.f.1809 (4. Januar 2012)

hmm das hab ich mir auch schon durchgelesen, aber da kommt man ja auch nicht so richtig auf ein Ergebnis oder....
aber auf die Absenkmöglichkeit sollte man lieber verzichten (sollte eine German answer xcite 150 mit 20mm und tapered  werden)


----------



## sluette (4. Januar 2012)

laut techsheet ist eine einbauhöhe von 545mm vorgegeben. wenn deine gabel dem entspricht sollte es kein kein problem sein auch mit 150mm zu fahren. ob das sinn macht musst du eigentlich selber entscheiden. ich habe die erfahrung gemacht das langhubige gabeln meisst ein besseres ansprechverhalten haben, vielleicht weil sie mit mehr sag gefahren werden. 
ich mag's wenn die federung soft ist und man dieses merkt. 
und die erfahrung hier aus dem forum zeigt auch, das fast alle die gabeln mit weniger als 160mm federweg montiert hatten, früher oder später auf mehr federweg umgerüstet haben.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (6. Januar 2012)

genausowenig, wie man "tour" definieren kann, kann man den begriff "tourentauglichkeit" definieren. 80% der tourentauglichkeit stecken nämlich in oberschenkeln und waden 
(hab ich ausgerechnet  )

das wichtigste kriterium ist bei der "tourentauglichkeit" die geometrie;
weniger das gewicht. allerdings schielen die meisten leute fast nur aufs gewicht.

da der threadsteller, wie schon erwähnt, überhaupt keine referenz angegeben hat, kann man hier auch nix empfehlen.

ne absenkbare gabel vielleicht. 

gruß rainer


----------



## wolfi_1 (6. Januar 2012)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> 80% der tourentauglichkeit stecken nämlich in oberschenkeln und waden
> (hab ich ausgerechnet  )
> 
> das wichtigste kriterium ist bei der "tourentauglichkeit" die geometrie;
> weniger das gewicht.





Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycophilipp (6. Januar 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Teileliste:
> 
> Helius AM Größe Medium
> Fox 36 Talas
> ...



TOP Aufbau!!! Ich würd das große Kettenblatt runter machen, 22-36 und Bashguard - 22-32 ist untauglich, aber n 42er Blatt braucht vielleicht CC Racer, sonst doch keiner. Die Abstufung zw. 22 und 36 ist auch imo viel besser.

N Helius AM und dann so ne windige Gabel ist doch planlos? 36er Standrohre gehören da rein, sonst verliert das Bike ggf. seinen guten Bergab-Charakter. Mit Pinion find ich das AC gegenüber dem AM als Basis nicht so toll, die Gewichtsersparnis ist nicht wirklich vorhanden?!? 


Sinnlose Kommentare: einfach drüberlesen, ist doch gar nicht so schwer? Anscheinend doch


----------



## Martin1508 (6. Januar 2012)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> TOP Aufbau!!! Ich würd das große Kettenblatt runter machen, 22-36 und Bashguard - 22-32 ist untauglich, aber n 42er Blatt braucht vielleicht CC Racer, sonst doch keiner. Die Abstufung zw. 22 und 36 ist auch imo viel besser.
> 
> N Helius AM und dann so ne windige Gabel ist doch planlos? 36er Standrohre gehören da rein, sonst verliert das Bike ggf. seinen guten Bergab-Charakter. Mit Pinion find ich das AC gegenüber dem AM als Basis nicht so toll, die Gewichtsersparnis ist nicht wirklich vorhanden?!?
> 
> ...


 
Moin,

die Anmerkung mit 3 fach mach Sinn. Hab mir vor 6 Monaten (Aufbau) nicht genug Gedanken gemacht. Wenn Kette und Ketteblatt platt, dann 2 fach.

Grüße


----------



## cycophilipp (7. Januar 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> die Anmerkung mit 3 fach mach Sinn. Hab mir vor 6 Monaten (Aufbau) nicht genug Gedanken gemacht. Wenn Kette und Ketteblatt platt, dann 2 fach.
> 
> Grüße



jo ist doch auch einfach zu ändern... 

@Threadersteller: muss ich schon nochmal betonen - ein noch mehr allround-taugliches AM als diese kann man fast nicht aufbauen - perfektes Beispiel


----------



## stuk (8. Januar 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> die Anmerkung mit 3 fach mach Sinn. Hab mir vor 6 Monaten (Aufbau) nicht genug Gedanken gemacht. Wenn Kette und Ketteblatt platt, dann 2 fach.
> 
> Grüße




3 fach kann "ZUM TOUREN" im wechseldem Gelände mit vielen Flachstücken auch Sinn machen. Wenn die C-guide funktioniert bleibe ich bei dreifach.


----------



## chorge (8. Januar 2012)

3fach macht manchmal Sinn, aber ich hab auch nach vielen Jahren diesen Sommer auf 2x9 gewechselt! Mit 22/36 vorne deckt man eigentlich das wesentliche ab. Ein bisschen mehr Speed mit nem 42er sind vorn natürlich drin, aber ehrlich gesagt hab ich das nur selten gebraucht.
Die neue C-Guide ist IMHO sehr gut, man muss sich allerdings auf Geräusche einstellen! Bei der alten war es z.T. sehr heftig, das Gerassel! Zudem muss man UNBEDING Kabelbinder auf Tour mitnehmen, falls es einem die Befestigungen zerreißt... Bei der alten hat es ausserdem gelegenlich mal das Führungsröhrchen vom Träger gefetzt, was sich aber auch mit Kabelbindern hat beheben lassen. Letztendlich hab ich dann aber nach einigen Wochen doch ne NC17 Stinger mit Sytace Bashguard montiert, was deutlich besser funktioniert...


----------



## stuk (8. Januar 2012)

mein tourenrad (vor den letzten updates,c.guide,spike-pedale,lenker tiefer,Tacho ab,neue griffe)


----------



## Martin1508 (8. Januar 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> mein tourenrad (vor den letzten updates,c.guide,spike-pedale,lenker tiefer,Tacho ab,neue griffe)


 
Ich finde es einfach nur traumhaft. Dieses Rad hat mir im letzten Jahr so sehr beim Aufbau meines Rades geholfen.

Sehr schick.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## lordpoldy (8. Januar 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> mein tourenrad (vor den letzten updates,c.guide,spike-pedale,lenker tiefer,Tacho ab,neue griffe)



Schöner Hintergrund zu dem schicken Bike....

Wäre die blaue Bohle nicht im Weg würde man das Schalker Stadion sehen


----------



## Pornokarl (9. Januar 2012)

dann lassen wir die Bohle lieber wo sie ist! 
Das Rezept für ein tourentaugliches AM ist eigentlich ganz einfach: Leichte Reifen/Laufräder (klar auch stabil/breit genug), Dämpfer mit Plattform, Gabel mit Absenkung (wers mag), Reverb, 2 KB sollten zu 90% auch ausreichen, bei den restlichen Parts auch nbissl aufs Gewicht schauen! Geo kann man lassen! Zack, um die 14 KG - Fertig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry-88 (9. Januar 2012)

-Pornokarl- schrieb:


> dann lassen wir die Bohle lieber wo sie ist!
> Das Rezept für ein tourentaugliches AM ist eigentlich ganz einfach: Leichte Reifen/Laufräder (klar auch stabil/breit genug), Dämpfer mit Plattform, Gabel mit Absenkung (wers mag), Reverb, 2 KB sollten zu 90% auch ausreichen, bei den restlichen Parts auch nbissl aufs Gewicht schauen! Geo kann man lassen! Zack, um die 14 KG - Fertig!



ehr zack geht es auf die 15kilos zu ....siehe meins ...


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Januar 2012)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> ehr zack geht es auf die 15kilos zu ....siehe meins ...



.... ganz genau  
wobei manche es nicht wahr haben wollen.


----------



## sluette (9. Januar 2012)

naja, meine karre hat so ziemlich genau 14kg (mit reverb und ohne großes hexenwerk):


----------



## Pornokarl (9. Januar 2012)




----------



## dr.juggles (9. Januar 2012)

sluette du hast ja auch keinen spezialrahmen mit blei drinnen


----------



## sluette (9. Januar 2012)

ich hoffe nicht, aber ordentlich plakafarbe außen drum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (13. Januar 2012)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Schöner Hintergrund zu dem schicken Bike....
> 
> Wäre die blaue Bohle nicht im Weg *würde man das Schalker Stadion *sehen



KHUJAND kommst du da nicht her?


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Januar 2012)

fuzzball schrieb:


> KHUJAND kommst du da nicht her?



waa vom schalke stadion... 

niemals.:kotz:


----------



## lordpoldy (13. Januar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> waa vom schalke stadion...
> 
> niemals.:kotz:



Naja das RWO Stadion ist nicht viel näher als das Schalker....Aber zu viel OT


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Januar 2012)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Naja das RWO Stadion ist nicht viel näher als das Schalker....Aber zu viel OT



mitlerweile 34 Jahre RWO...  ich kann garnicht mehr anders,- auch wenn ich wollte.


----------

